# Rodeo:English vs Western



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive been dying to see how Rodeo looks in an English bridle, so I took out my old bridle and threw it on him. Its obviously too big, as I had every setting on the smallest size, so he'll have to grow into it. I didnt like the way the bit was tilted either, but it was just for a few things today, so no biggie.

Anyways, here are some pics of him from yesterday....










































Vs Western...these were taken probably three or four months ago...


































So, which do you think looks better? Im sure English would look nicer if I actually had a decent bridle that fit, oh well


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I think Rodeo looks better in the english bridle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Western 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

English!

BTW I have that western bridle. It was my old pony's who died; it is now hanging on my wall with a picture of her. <3


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

english


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

English! 
However, I think he'll look classy no matter what, it just depends on the style of bridle. Personally, I think darker leather looks better on sorrels/chestnuts so I like the dark leather of the english bridle on him. If the western bridle was darker, I think he'd look super fantastic in it too! 

This is just another weird me thing, but I think most horses in a western bridle with a snaffle look kind of weird, but if you take that same horse/bridle + a curb bit, it's MUCH better. Alternatively, if the western snaffle bridle has wide leather instead of narrow, the class factor is increased, imo.

Rodeo is always adorable though so you really can't go wrong with him.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I say Western, but I am biased because I ride Western. haha.

He looks great either way, to be honest.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

English!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL....thanks for all the posts!!!

Wallaby, I think your right about the darker leather!! I bought the Western bridle at Tractor Supply, just couldnt beat the price, I really like how simple it is to put on, which was a major factor in buying it, it was the first bridle I put on Rodeo, so I wanted it to be easy to get on and off of him until he got used to it, he really doesnt care about the bit what so ever, hasnt since I first put it in his mouth to be honest.

Id say he'll be in both to be honest, I have an English saddle right now, so until I get a Western, thats what he'll be working in. I am planning on buying a Western saddle though, but I dont see a point in that until hes under saddle, and thats a year+ away so.

Thanks again for all the replies!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks great in both but I say western is best, cause I ride western lol. Nice pics too!!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Have to say English since I'm an English rider! But I agree, if the leather were darker I'd like the Western look just as much!


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

Definately western! <3


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

western :happydance: probably cuz i ride western


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

seeing as i am an english rider i figured it would be automatic to like the english bridle better, however i find i like the western on him much more. interesting...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> seeing as i am an english rider i figured it would be automatic to like the english bridle better, however i find i like the western on him much more. interesting...


Haha, it is isnt it!? ****.....Ive always loved the look of a horse in a good English bridle! Dont get me wrong, I think he pulls both of them off pretty well, which is good because I will be riding him in both, but the Western does seem to fit him a bit better, IMO anyways 



Thanks for all the replies!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think he looks "Classier" in the english bridle but in the western bridle he definately looks like a nice little western show horse. I like them both.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

english! ;P


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Paints look best in western


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I like him in the western bridle, it just looks like it suits him more =) He's going to turn into a handsome guy either way.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Do I see a hunter under saddle horse in the making? ;-)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

palominolover said:


> I like him in the western bridle, it just looks like it suits him more =) He's going to turn into a handsome guy either way.


Thank you! I sure hope so 



equiniphile said:


> Do I see a hunter under saddle horse in the making? ;-)



Haha, if its up to him he will be!! We'll see though! Im hoping to be able to do a little bit of everything with him, obviously not high levels of anything, but just enough to try everything, and still have some fun at it


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I like he looks fantastic in both! I do also prefer darker leather on a chestnut. I actually just like darker leather in general. lol. But for example Dallas has deep redish brown tack, I'd never use something that red on a chestnut, but it looks good on him. It all depends on the horse. But as for style he looks equally handsome either way.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

English or western? Who cares about the leather....

Egg butt snaffle vs twisted wire....EGGBUTT!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> English or western? Who cares about the leather....
> 
> Egg butt snaffle vs twisted wire....EGGBUTT!!!



He did seem to like it much more to be honest, which from what I have been told, the thinner the bit, the more harsh it is. The Egg butt is def a much thicker bit, he messed with it much less, and accepted it much faster too!

As far as the fit though.....I was always told that you want to have a few wrinkles....the twisted, I feel as if it almost creates too many....but does the egg butt look like it is in the right position?

I dont like how it twists, but then again, Im thinking that its because the bridle was as small as it could go, and still needs to go smaller?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the western, honestly- but the english is definately cute too! He has such a refined face though, I'm wondering if he'd look better in some flatter, thinner leathers?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> I love the western, honestly- but the english is definately cute too! He has such a refined face though, I'm wondering if he'd look better in some flatter, thinner leathers?



He does have a very refined face! So refined that he is still wearing the same sized halter that he was when I bought him 10months ago! It does fit tighter, but his head is still too small to fit the halter I bought for him when I first got him. 

Here are some pics to show how refined his head really is!!


















Endiku, as far as thinner leathers go, do you have any suggestions? Hubby gave me the go ahead to buy myself something, since its been such a long time that I actually bought something "horsey" LOL


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm. I'm not finding _exactly_ what I'm picturing, but I actually really like that western headstall you have or perhaps something like these. I think the honey and rich red colors, as well as the refined, almost arabian make of these (middle of page, scroll down to rawhide and honey bridle and carmel colored double-ear bridle) would really stand out on his face. Ofcourse, with those colors though; it'd be rough getting a saddle to match, is the only problem. 

There are some decent varieties here also.


As for english, that's what I was talking about more specifically, as far as thinner. I was thinking almost an arabian-made type bridle. Can't really find what I'm looking for but I'm thinking a single-wide, flat noseband as well as single-wide cheek pieces. Something not bulky on his nose, to show it off instead of over-burden it. Maybe a bit like (chestnut gelding first picture) but either the color of your headstall or black. Possibly even an arabian made bridle. Our arabian has a single-wide, flat leather bridle (not in very good condition, mind you xD) but she has a similar head to Rodeo IMO


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the English bridle=looks classy & I like the way it "frames" his face.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Hmmm. I'm not finding _exactly_ what I'm picturing, but I actually really like that western headstall you have or perhaps something like these. I think the honey and rich red colors, as well as the refined, almost arabian make of these (middle of page, scroll down to rawhide and honey bridle and carmel colored double-ear bridle) would really stand out on his face. Ofcourse, with those colors though; it'd be rough getting a saddle to match, is the only problem.
> 
> There are some decent varieties here also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those examples! I think your right though, for sure! I think the lighter leather would stand out pretty well too, like the honey colored bridle on the first link you posted.....we'll see what happens! So many choices! LOL. 

As far as halters go, red has always been my fav color, but I love the look of a nice leather halter. I was kinda bummed, when I threw the red halter on him. 









It doesnt look horrible, I think due to his white face, but it doesnt look as good as I was hoping, I think a nice hunter green would look great on him! Thanks again!



Cacowgirl said:


> I like the English bridle=looks classy & I like the way it "frames" his face.


I agree! Ive always loved the look of a nice English bridle!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

He looks good in anything.


I love everything about your guy! He is soooo handsome and love his name too


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm obviously bias to english. But I do think he looks more like a western horse in general. But train him in what your most comfortable in and you have the most knowledge about.


----------

